# New Look



## dylanG3893

I think the forum needs a new look because right now it's gloomy and makes me feel depressed ... Does anyone else think it should be updated? And is this question beyond the scope of this forum? Thanks!


----------



## GenJen54

Hi Dylan,

What purpose would this new look serve exactly?  At this point, the minimalist look helps set the tone for the purpose of this forum, which is to promote learning and maintain an atmosphere that is serious, academic and collaborative, with a respectful, helpful and cordial tone. 

We are all just guests here, and the services are provided to us for free.  I'm just not sure how a new look would make things any better.  To me, the cheeriness in these forums comes from my collaboration with the people I've met here. 

I doubt bright colors, flash, photos, etc. would enhance that in anyway.


----------



## Kane

Hi GenJen54

I agree 100% with you.


----------



## Bienvenidos

Change is good, but I think the server won't be able to take the load. And it took me so long to get used to all of the functions. I was confused after the new double quoting feature was added, so I'm not sure how I'd cope with a new layout.  Although new layouts can be inviting, at times. I just wouldn't want to have to put pressure on the server. The one thing I think a new layout would bring is originality and uniqueness....there is no place like WR on the web, so I think the site shouldn't look like any other (currently it is in the default ProBoards design).

Just my two and a half cents.


----------



## xarruc

Is it something that could be changed by Mike or is it fixed by the company that made the software?

I don't think it particularly needs changing now, although never say never, everything needs a spring clean from time to time. Websites are no exception and it is not uncommon to find a site 3 or 4 years old that seems outdated. My company's website has just been updated - nothing fancy, just new colours, layout etc. and suddenly the old one we were all happy with seems so old-fashioned we ask ourselves how we didn't notice for so long.


----------



## cyanista

Well, I know it's the content what matters but a nice wrapping couldn't harm.  The layout is perfectly functional the way it is now, it's just that there are hundreds of boards out there that look exactly the same. I would hate to see bright colours and flash graphics here but you don't have to go that far to make a site more visually appealing. Back to reality, why should Mike invest in a fancy layout, and probably a new server as a result, if the forum is flourishing in its modest dress?


----------



## dylanG3893

Well, everything is so bland and I know that WordReference really has the best people and help anywhere, but as someone else said, it really can't hurt!
Plus I don't think that it would be confusing as to functionality, just a new style sheet, not a new layout, but some sprusing up! It couldn't hurt and would look more inviting and friendly, the server wouldn't have to much to load because it's basically just this theme only changed to a nicer, maybe white pearly design. I don't know? But I'm totally all for it! Nothing could take away the best qualities of this website, especially not a design!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Don't "fix" what isn't broken.    

Elisabetta


----------



## roxcyn

I vote no because I love the blue color.  If anything maybe the forum should have skins and you could change the skin of the forum instead of redoing the forum for everyone.  Have a nice day.

Pablo


----------



## Nunty

Have you ever noticed that really fine literature is printed on exquisite paper and somberly bound with only perhaps a bit of gold stamping for the title and author's name? A class act doesn't need flash.


----------



## LV4-26

_Qu'importe le flacon, pourvu qu'on ait l'ivresse._ (A. de Musset?)

That's my basic opinion on the subject. I'll get back to you if I can find a good English translation for it. 

EDIT : what does the flask matter, if you are transported by the wine (= it's the contents that count, not the packaging)

I also agree with GenJen's argument + the potential overload on the server.


----------



## cuchuflete

Someone mentioned that it looks much like lots of other forums. That's great!

The software Mr. Kellogg uses for WordReference is obviously from one of the major providers of
forum software programs.  Many new members who have seen and used other forums can arrive here,
and have a pretty good idea how things work, at least in terms of the software.    They can immediately put their time and attention into sharing about languages, rather than admiring—and having to learn about—another pretty face.  

If anyone really wants to customize the appearance of their screens, they can play around with CSS.  If you
do, please do not report problems with it, or ask for help here.  That is strictly a matter of what you may do to your own computer.


----------



## maxiogee

Why?
I'm sorry that it makes you depressed, but it might be easier for us all to pay for you to get therapy than for us all to get accustomed to a new design.

I'd like to vote but I *definately *won't. I only vote when the ballot paper is grammatically understandable


----------



## cuchuflete

You can adjust your own display to make it whatever colors you like.  Just don't expect a democratic selection
of a new design scheme from 112,000 members!

Here's an example of what just might please somebody (Not me!)


----------



## Hakro

This is strange! The voting situation right now is 6-6 but if you read the posts it seems to be 10-1 against New Look.

By the way, Dylan, why don't you make yourself a colorful avatar that would pep you up?


----------



## DearPrudence

What's funny is that the last option is "hmm, no, not _now_".  
Not possible to have "definitely not!!"?  (interesting to see the opinion of the asker just by reading the poll)
I think it's the right balance, not too austere, not too flashy, what's the problem with it?


----------



## sammie4

This is without a doubt the best site of it's kind.  Don't mess with it.  Remember the "new Coke" fiasco.  This sounds like what happens in a company when you have a vice president with nothing to do who wants to justify his job.  Go jogging, go fishing, take a nap but don't mess with th site.  (That may be a bit harsh but I get worked up at times when something close to me is threatened.)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hakro said:


> [...]
> By the way, Dylan, why don't you make yourself a colorful avatar that would pep you up?


Good idea, Hakro. And I'm a volunteer to give you a hand, Dylan. 
Let me know if you want me to create an avatar for you from this. 
(I'm not sure it's flashy enough, but it's a first proposal after all... don't want you to feel depressed!)


----------



## jester.

I'm also against a change of the design. First off, I agree, it's somewhat unnecessary to change the design. It's functional and it works.

Second point, although I'm not sure about these technical details: I think changing the whole forum design would require a lot of work. Or am I wrong? Hmm... doesn't matter anyway, because I'm sure that the design won't be changed. 

Last but certainly not least: I doubt that a major decision like this one will be decided by an inofficial (if you know what I mean) vote. So the result at the top of this thread is not quite representative.


----------



## dylanG3893

I was only thinking of new colors or maybe not even changing the forums,  but the dictionary. I can't see how it would overload the server and if everything was left in the same order, it would the same to use! The forums don't need much work really, but the dictionary sure does.


----------



## Nunty

dylanG3893 said:


> I was only thinking of new colors or maybe not even changing the forums,  but the dictionary. I can't see how it would overload the server and if everything was left in the same order, it would the same to use! The forums don't need much work really, but the dictionary sure does.


Why? What is it that the dictionary should be doing, but doesn't do?

I apologize if I sound brusque. I don't know how to phrase it properly, but your question makes me very curious.


----------



## dylanG3893

I mean the dictionary needs to be redesigned. Don't get me wrong; nothing NEEDS to be redesigned, but it really would be nice. And I know it's not nessecary so I'm sorry if for some strange reason I've offended someone. It's just my personal opinion.


----------



## mkellogg

I voted "Sure, it wouldn't hurt."  If we do it right, it won't affect server load.  I'm personally sick of the standard vBulletin blue colors that you see in hundreds of forums.

We could change the colors, though they would have to match the blue used by the dictionaries.  I'll look to add a new skin/style that people could choose.  If you see a vBulletin style that you like on another forum, feel free to send me the link through the Contact Us link. 

The dictionaries   Yes, they could look better, too.  But people want their translations and they want them _fast_.  Any changes that I make would have to allow the page to still load quickly.  While I always make minor improvements to the presentation, my main focus will remain improving the _content_.


----------



## lhanie

if you don't mind i will give you one of the links of the forums i know to give you idea to make this site more exciting..  thank you


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

mkellogg said:


> I voted "Sure, it wouldn't hurt." [...]


Sure, it wouldn't hurt anybody... except maybe their eyes, or their aesthetic sense! 
More seriously, providing people with a choice would be great indeed.


----------



## dylanG3893

Well I'm glad that Mike saw this thread! I do think that the server WOULD be a problem, but not if we manage it correctly. I'm glad the administrator of this thread is actively involved 

And the polls still open!


----------



## cuchuflete

dylanG3893 said:


> I think the *forum* needs a new look because right now it's gloomy and makes me feel depressed ... Does anyone else think it should be updated? And is this question beyond the scope of this forum? Thanks!





dylanG3893 said:


> I was only thinking of new colors or maybe not even changing the forums,  but the *dictionary*. I can't see how it would overload the server and if everything was left in the same order, it would the same to use! The forums don't need much work really, but the dictionary sure does.




Who said that?


----------



## dylanG3893

Yes but then people were concerned about the forum's functionality so I said maybe we can just change the dictionary.

The big red letters really help to expose what a con-man I really am! -- Well not really. 

And why was it even nessecary to change the poll? If there is a "No not sure" "Hm, no not now" and "Leave it alone!" then they're should be a " Definately!" "Sure, it wouldn't hurt" and "I guess so..". I would, however, like to know who changed it.


----------



## DearPrudence

dylanG3893 said:


> And why was it even nessecary to change the poll? If there is a "No not sure" "Hm, no not now" and "Leave it alone!" then they're should be a " Definately!" "Sure, it wouldn't hurt" and "I guess so..". I would, however, like to know who changed it.


Argh, & it was changed after I was obliged to vote "no, not now"  & I can't change it to my real choice "leave it alone"  (on the art of wasting space by DP. Don't worry, I'm gone  )


----------



## lsp

dylanG3893 said:
			
		

> And the poll*'*s still open





dylanG3893 said:


> Yes but then people were concerned about the forum's functionality so I said maybe we can just change the dictionary.
> 
> The big red letters really help to expose what a con-man I really am! -- Well not really.
> 
> And why was it even nessecary to change the poll? If there is a "No not sure" "Hm, no not now" and "Leave it alone!" then they're should be a " Definately *Definitely*!" "Sure, it wouldn't hurt" and "I guess so..". I would, however, like to know who changed it.


Max was too subtle


----------



## danielfranco

It took me this long to finally learn how to get around these here forums, so I don't wan't nobody messin' with stuff and puttin' it where I can't find it no more, ya hear?


----------



## dylanG3893

I realize that getting around on the website is everyones primary issue, but if were just talking about a new THEME, why would anything be changing?


----------



## Bienvenidos

Why is everyone being so critical of this? It's just a suggestion.


----------



## TimLA

Being fundamentally stodgy, I like it more or less the way it is.
I don't even like it when forero's change their avatar's, I don't recognize them any more!!!!  

If there were only one thing I could change, it would be the size of the post/edit/reply/PM widows - they're a bit small.
But I'm guessing that can't be changed since it is most-likely fixed by Vbulletin.

Let stodginess prevail!!!


----------



## Jana337

TimLA said:


> If there were only one thing I could change, it would be the size of the post/edit/reply/PM widows - they're a bit small.
> But I'm guessing that can't be changed since it is most-likely fixed by Vbulletin.


Mike offered a DIY way:
(1st step if applicable)
2nd step


----------



## maxiogee

Bienvenidos said:


> Why is everyone being so critical of this? It's just a suggestion.



Because this is a faceless medium we lose the body-language and the tone-of-voice content of many a plain 'I wouldn't like that' comment in cases like this.
To be really understood an objector really needs to express their feelings - otherwise were the change to happen and the Administrator challenged about it, he'd be able to say "But you didn't seem very negative when the suggestion arose."


----------



## Etcetera

I love the colour blue, I like the way the Forums look now, and don't see why it should be changed.


----------



## _forumuser_

dylan,

I'm with you. I would love a revamp. We could have animated clips for each new thread, sound effects to go with the smileys, vibration or small electric shocks sent to our mice when we break a forum rule. The sky is the limit.   No seriously, new is good.


----------



## TrentinaNE

> small electric shocks sent to our mice when we break a forum rule.


Yeah, we have NASA working on that one right now.   

Elisabetta


----------



## natasha2000

Nononononononooooo 
Don't touch anything! I know perfectly well where's everything if you change it, I'll be lost!!!


----------



## .   1

natasha2000 said:


> Nononononononooooo
> Don't touch anything! I know perfectly well where's everything if you change it, I'll be lost!!!


Thank you Natasha.
I come here for the words.
The white rectangles with the black squiggly things in them.
It's all black and white for me.

.,,


----------



## ElaineG

dylanG3893 said:


> I realize that getting around on the website is everyone's primary issue, but if we're just talking about a new THEME, why would anything be changing?


 
[Dylan, Dylan, pretty please with sugar on top, pay attention to your spelling.  This is a language site, and you are a native English speaker.]

If we are not talking about changing layout and design (which seems to be likely to lead to havoc), than I presume we are only talking about changing the color scheme.  I personally find the blue-gray tones soothing, particularly given the number of hours I spend here, I don't think I want bright and flashy!  

But if people had a choice of color schemes, that would be great.


----------



## dylanG3893

OK, I have to express my thoughts more clearly, because people seem to never read what I had said and ramble on about things that I have already covered. 

*Problems with the Idea*

LAYOUT - For everyone who says that changing the design will affect where everything is, and how to use the forums; come on; think a little bit more wisely! A new look does not mean moving things around so that can't figure out how to use the forums. If we change the colors and design, fonts, etc; why would there be anything that is moved or renamed?? There won't! I understand that it may be difficult to get around and you've just learned about it, etc, etc. But nothing will be changed if we want a new look, or theme. So, please, know that will not be an issue! No! Never! Because if we can't move around, how would we use the forums!? So, that will not be compromised.
SERVER - It may be difficult for some people to understand about server load since we're not all Stephen Hawkins, but if we let's say the server is at, hmm I don't know.. 100mb of usage now and where going to change 30mb of that (which is the design), we get rid of the blue theme (-30mb from 100mb = 70mb [even less and better!]) and then we add a new one with the same size only improved (+30 to 70mb and = 100). Therefor, nothing was compromised! If we just change colors, no size will be added. Basically what I want to say is that we'll be taking out a certain amount of stress on the server, and adding the same amount of stress on the server, giving us no net gain. (Or bad extra MBs).
IF WE BECOME ALL FLASHY, INTEGRITY WILL BE LOST - No. Some of  you said that it's the stuff inside that counts; but we can still have the good integrity and great help with a new look. How could it possibly hurt? I'm not telling you to make Grandma's friendly local bakery into an O-Zone Polluting uncaring chain factory for mass production; am I? I want everything to stay as reliable as ever, but with an improved look; there shouldn't be anything to worry about!
LEAVE IT ALONE! DON'T FIX WHAT ISN'T BROKEN - Who said anything about fixing? It's just some sprucing up! Does it hurt to spruce up something that isn't broken but lacking luster?

So I hope I addressed everything; and if it's one thing I can gather from it, many people are afraid of change!!


----------



## elroy

The biggest problem with your idea, Dylan, is that you assume that the current look is "lacking in luster" and that a new look would necessarily be an improvement.

This is not necessarily the case.  Some members may like the new look, but there are many who prefer this one.  How do we decide who to listen to?

Now, adding _options _would be something else altogether, and would not upset anyone.  I would be for that option if it is feasible and does not cause the server any unnecessary pressure.


----------



## TrentinaNE

dylanG3893 said:


> So I hope I addressed everything; and if it's one thing I can gather from it, many people are afraid of change!!


I would say that most people already have to deal with a rapid rate of change in so many areas of their lives that it's nice to have a bit of stability here and there.


----------



## dylanG3893

Elroy, Mike said that if he was going to do anything he would only add an option to change the theme. That's all I ask!!


----------



## Benjy

Some different skins for the forum wouldn't be so horrific. Big bof of ambivalence to be honest


----------



## Bienvenidos

In my opinion, there is absolutely nothing wrong with the idea of changing forum colors. Of course it doesn't have to be done and it's not our decision to make, but I think we need to cut Dylan some slack. We are overreacting a bit here--the original idea was 'could we change the theme,' not 'the theme is absolutely horrific and it makes everyone depressed and it needs to be changed or else.' 

The Psychology of Colors Video:
mms://rohmnhaaswm.fplive.net/rohmnhaas/pqi/colorpsych_hi.wmv

According to them, blue suppresses appetite and should be used only in bedrooms.  But they do say it's calming, but not as versatile as green.

What I'm trying to say is, there is nothing wrong with the color scheme, but it's foolish to outright complain that anyone who would suggest to change the color scheme is a traitor to the forum!  

The stronger argument as to a quick spruce of the forums is that currently the forum looks standard (there is nothing wrong with standard), but the forum is the internet's best resource, so maybe it should stand out more, just to highlight the content (not that it needs to be highlighted.)

I am trying to keep all things politically correct here 

Please don't be mad at me, my friends. I just think we've had to much sugar in our coffee this morning.


----------



## TrentinaNE

The discussion has _evolved_ to one of "changing colors," but the initial post and the accompanying poll mentioned a "new look" and a "new design" -- which could entail much more than changing colors. Perhaps, like me, others immediately envisioned the kind of "improvements" we've seen wreak utter chaos on some of our other favorite web-sites.  I certainly have no objection to being able to customize the colors here. 

Elisabetta


----------



## dylanG3893

Thank you for understanding, I have (evidently) changed my idea of what should be edited for design, so that no one is afraid .


----------



## Nunty

A not-off-topic-but-parenthetical comment: Isn't nice that so many people feel so strongly about WordReference?


----------



## 94kittycat

Hmmm... A new design would be interesting-- maybe a change of colours. But, really, it's not a big deal. I honestly doubt that there would be more or less users if we changed the design or not!


----------

